

Show HN: isoc – yet another “standard” container format - proppy
https://gist.github.com/proppy/20ca5dec630aafc1d35c

======
gtirloni
Two questions:

\- Have you tried to influence both the Docker and APPC formats first?

\- Is it a personal project or something officially from Google (because of
the copyright notice)?

